# "Vosotros" formal o informal?



## Suia

Hlla, compañeros

Mi duda es la siguiente:

Sé que traducimos _vosotros_ para el portugués como "vocês", pero
como tenemos la forma "vós" que se conjuga igual que el vosotros del español,me queda la duda se cuando utilizo vosotros  es  formal o informal*.

Salu2 y gracias 
*


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Suia.
Na Espanha, "vosotros" (conjugado na 2ª do plural) é de uso informal. "Ustedes" (conjugado na 3ª do plural) seria o pronome para o uso formal.
Quanto a América Latina, esperemos por mais respostas.
O


----------



## Outsider

"Vosotros" é informal. "Vos", que se usa em alguns países da América Latina, também é informal. Já foram formais, mas isso foi há muitos séculos.


----------



## Suia

Obrigada!!!


----------



## sureño

olivinha said:


> Oi, Suia.
> Na Espanha, "vosotros" (conjugado na 2ª do plural) é de uso informal. "Ustedes" (conjugado na 3ª do plural) seria o pronome para o uso formal.
> Quanto a América Latina, esperemos por mais respostas.
> O


Me figuro lo complicado que ésto debe resultar a quienes están aprendiendo el español.
Pero lo cierto es que en América Latina usamos el "ustedes" para ambas situaciones. Es decir, tanto para formal como informal, y el "vosotros" no lo usamos en absoluto.


----------



## olivinha

sureño said:


> Me figuro lo complicado que ésto debe resultar a quienes están aprendiendo el español.


¡Te lo digo yo!



sureño said:


> Pero lo cierto es que en América Latina usamos el "ustedes" para ambas situaciones. Es decir, tanto para formal como informal, y el "vosotros" no lo usamos en absoluto.


Y vosotros utilizáis "vos" informalmente pero conjugado como "tú", ¿verdad?


----------



## sureño

olivinha said:


> ¡Te lo digo yo!
> 
> 
> Y vosotros utilizáis "vos" informalmente pero conjugado como "tú", ¿verdad?


No exactamente. El uso más generalizado del voseo es con el verbo que acompaña parecido al uso antiguo.
Ejemplo: 
*Actual *............ *Español antiguo*
vos sabés .......... vos sabéis
vos comés ......... vos coméis
vos salís ........... vos salís

Aunque también existe, como tú bien dices, el voseo con la conjugación propia del tuteo (vos sabes). Usado en la provincia argentina de Santiago del Estero, y para complicar más aún las cosas existe también el tuteo con la conjugación del verbo como en el voseo ( tú sabés). Usado mucho en el Uruguay.
Es decir, hay para todos los gustos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

olivinha said:


> Y vosotros utilizáis "vos" informalmente pero conjugado como "tú", ¿verdad?



Hola:
El pronombre "vos" sustituye al pronombre "tú" (voseo pronominal) y las desinencias del verbo cambian levemente (voseo verbal); ejemplo: tú comes, vos comés. En Uruguay, para hacerlo un poco más complicado, se usa, tanto el voseo completo (pronominal más verbal), como el voseo solo verbal, por ejemplo: "tú comés"
Afecta el presente del indicativo y el imperativo (comé -voseo- en lugar de come -tuteo-)
Todas las desinencias del voseo las puedes encontrar en el DRAE, indicadas así: "aprietas / apretás". La primera corresponde al tuteo y la segunda siempre al voseo.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Alandria

Muitos livros trazem a conjugação do "vos", os meus, por exemplo, são da Editora Ática em parceria com a universidade de Salamanca e são bem versáteis. 

Para os brasileiros que estiverem interessados:

http://www.atica.com.br/catalogo/?i=9788508113071


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu não uso o "vos" quando converso em espanhol (apenas de brincadeira), mas, se precisasse, usaria a mesma conjugação do "vosotros" só que retirando o "i" da sílaba tônica (ou o "d", no caso do imperativo), que foi a maneira que eu aprendi.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.

Pesquisem "voseo" na Wikipedia (Espanhol) e verão. 

Sds.


----------



## chica142

la madre dile a sus hijos vosotros vengan a comer.
juan dile mamá que usted he echo.
la madre para ti juan yo echo patatas.
el josé pregunto lo mismo 
la madre contesta para vos yo he echo taco.
juan pregunta y porque para mi no
la madre dile olvidaste que tú tiene alergia a huevo


----------



## El Moreno

olivinha said:


> Oi, Suia.
> Na Espanha, "vosotros" (conjugado na 2ª do plural) é de uso informal. "Ustedes" (conjugado na 3ª do plural) seria o pronome para o uso formal.
> Quanto a América Latina, esperemos por mais respostas.
> O


 
Vosotros es informal y nosotros mexicanos usamos "ustedes" por ambas situaciones. Pero, en regiones de México todavía se oyen las conjugaciones del "vosotros". Aunque no es común oír las. Recuerda, España conquistó a México por muchos años, y hubo muchos imigrantes de España a México. Sólo que sí se desarollo acá también.


----------



## rauld2504

En varios países de América Latina se utiliza el voseo (América Central y Sudamérica), sin embargo en países como Cuba y Puerto Rico, que se desligaron tardíamente de España (finales del XIX) y que por tanto su forma particular de hablar el español debió ir evolucionando paralelamente a la Península, no se utiliza el "vos", sino el "tú", pero no se utiliza tampoco el "vosotros", sí utilizado en España, y se utiliza el "Usted" como pronombre personal de la 2da persona del singular en el trato formal y el "Ustedes" para la segunda persona del plural en el trato formal e informal.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Outsider said:


> "Vosotros" é informal. "Vos", que se usa em alguns países da América Latina, também é informal. Já foram formais, mas isso foi há muitos séculos.



*Na Argentina não se usa jamais o pronome "vosotros" 

Só "ustedes" tanto numa situação formal quanto numa informal

Acho que no resto da América Latina é assim também.*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Na Argentina não se usa jamais o pronome "vosotros"
> 
> Só "ustedes" tanto numa situação formal quanto numa informal
> 
> Acho que no resto da América Latina é assim também.*


Así es. El "vosotros" solamente lo vi ser usado en España.


----------



## More od Solzi

En la América Latina, _vosotros _puede sonar más formal que _ustedes _por ser un pronombre arcaico.


----------



## Imuhar

Como ya lo expresaron los miembros de RAE "En esta evolución acelerada del español, América Latina es la salvación de nuestro idioma.

Argentina, Paraguay, Chile, Uruguay son los únicos países de América Latina que usan el "voseo actual"  _vos sabés_ y, hay un estado aquí en Venezuela que usan es el antiguo _vos sabéis_. En el resto de del centro-sur de América Latina usamos *tú* (informal) *usted* (formal) y en 3ra. persona del plural *ustedes *(formal e informal).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Imuhar said:


> Como ya lo expresaron los miembros de RAE "En esta evolución acelerada del español, América Latina es la salvación de nuestro idioma.
> 
> Argentina, Paraguay, Chile, Uruguay son los únicos países de América Latina que usan el "voseo actual"  _vos sabés_ y, hay un estado aquí en Venezuela que usan es el antiguo _vos sabéis_. En el resto de del centro-sur de América Latina usamos *tú* (informal) *usted* (formal) y en 3ra. persona del plural *ustedes *(formal e informal).


Bolivia, y más específicamente los cruceños, también usa el voseo.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> Bolivia, y más específicamente los cruceños, también usa el voseo.



*También se usa en Medellín, Colombia y algunos países de América Central.*


----------



## Imuhar

Donde estan los cruceños y los de medellin?? Que lo confirmen...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Imuhar said:


> Donde estan los cruceños y los de medellin?? Que lo confirmen...


Ajo! Mi madre era cruceña.


----------



## Imuhar

Así pos si...


----------

